# Birthday "Tank" (and other Cakes)



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2013)

*Birthday "Tank" (and other Cakes)*
I thought you guys would get a kick out of this.
My Son's Wife has been into making Birthday cakes for friends & relatives, for the last few years.
She does this stuff when she's not hunting or fishing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Below is a tank she made for her 4 year old Nephew.


Pretty cool !!


Bear










That's "Jack", the Birthday Boy in the background:




*A couple others:*
 

The kids at the party had a real blast eating the rocks!!!







Yes that is a Cake!







Another Cake:


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bear

I'd say the little lady does a fine job on cakes. Do I need to get my order in early?

Happy smoken.

Davud


----------



## chef willie (Oct 26, 2013)

wow...xlnt work...thx for sharing...Willie


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 26, 2013)

Skill and talent!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2013)

I showed that to SWMBO. We are sitting here with our mouths open. Those are the best example of cake craftsmanship (or should I say craftswomanship) we've ever seen! WOW


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank You ALL Very Much !!

I'll tell her what you said!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2013)

Man, is there anything better than family This lady would be welcome in any family with her gift of taste and whimsy. No less than you deserve in a daughter in law, Bear.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2013)

Someone has spent some time and effort learning, but that takes a natural talent.

Very cool! So will she be taking chef Duffs TV show over? I know a cake with a sausage center!

Really cool Bear.


----------

